# Dayan Zhanchi vs YJ 3x3



## Purpleparatroopa (May 11, 2016)

I bought an assembled Dayan Zhanchi off of amazon (stickerless if you want to know.) But the pieces were very different then the pieces that I've seen on videos and such. Then when I bought the DIY (after the stickerless one failed me) the pieces what they should have been. Later than that I got a YJ transparent stickerless 3x3, and the pieces are the same as the assembled Dayan Zhanchi. Thoughts?


----------



## rumarfer28 (May 11, 2016)

Some photos would help. If you bought your zhanchi really cheap (under 8-9 dollars) probably is not a zhanchi. Amazon, ebay and sites like those aren't good options to buy puzzles that can be very similar to another by the pictures.


----------



## DecimatingSky (May 12, 2016)

Purpleparatroopa said:


> I bought an assembled Dayan Zhanchi off of amazon (stickerless if you want to know.) But the pieces were very different then the pieces that I've seen on videos and such. Then when I bought the DIY (after the stickerless one failed me) the pieces what they should have been. Later than that I got a YJ transparent stickerless 3x3, and the pieces are the same as the assembled Dayan Zhanchi. Thoughts?


In china there are no copyright laws... the YJ ur talking about should be the Yulong? They're actually pretty much identical...


----------



## Drad (May 12, 2016)

Purpleparatroopa said:


> I bought an assembled Dayan Zhanchi off of amazon (stickerless if you want to know.) But the pieces were very different then the pieces that I've seen on videos and such. Then when I bought the DIY (after the stickerless one failed me) the pieces what they should have been. Later than that I got a YJ transparent stickerless 3x3, and the pieces are the same as the assembled Dayan Zhanchi. Thoughts?


Can you show us pictures and I would be glad to help.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (May 12, 2016)

DecimatingSky said:


> In china there are no copyright laws... the YJ ur talking about should be the Yulong? They're actually pretty much identical...


The Yulong is absolutely nothing like a zhanchi.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 12, 2016)

DecimatingSky said:


> In china there are no copyright laws... the YJ ur talking about should be the Yulong? They're actually pretty much identical...



What? Not a single thing is true in this post...


----------



## DecimatingSky (May 12, 2016)

DecimatingSky said:


> In china there are no copyright laws... the YJ ur talking about should be the Yulong? They're actually pretty much identical...


wait not yulong lol
but the only transparent i saw on amazon was the yulong, and outside looks similar, so i made assumption (although not ever owning one)
and not a surprise, before pretty much everything (before the squared-off-corners thing) looked similar


----------



## DTCuber (May 12, 2016)

They might have sent you a Guanlong instead of a Zhanchi. A Guanlong is a really inexpensive 3x3 by YJ. 

I have had bad experiences with China sellers on Amazon before. If I buy on Amazon, I make sure it does not ship from China, even if it costs more.


----------

